# Identify this frame... factory Shaw



## DJF (Oct 29, 2017)

Shaw did not make thier own frames so I am asking the question as to which company did? Here is a picture of the chain drive H20 super. Please identify the pieces and parts as you can and let us know.

The clues we have from the factory paperwork is the seat mast top edge down is 20 inches. And the handle bars are "Motorcycle".


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 29, 2017)

maybe bike manuf. like schwinn,westfield,crown.then they would put their headbadge on it.what you need is a tall frame so your motor can fit in.like this bike.


----------



## DJF (Oct 29, 2017)

Was hoping for some ppl here to take a shot at figuring out what they used by the picture and I could search for those parts. Any tall frame will work but few are pretty. And I wont invest in this without some style.


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 29, 2017)

click on this link. https://images.search.yahoo.com/yhs...t=adk&hsimp=yhs-adk_sbnt&type=ra_appfocus1_ff


----------



## catfish (Oct 29, 2017)

dave the wave said:


> click on this link. https://images.search.yahoo.com/yhs...t=adk&hsimp=yhs-adk_sbnt&type=ra_appfocus1_ff




Nice!


----------



## DJF (Oct 30, 2017)

dave the wave said:


> click on this link. https://images.search.yahoo.com/yhs...t=adk&hsimp=yhs-adk_sbnt&type=ra_appfocus1_ff




I think my point is getting lost.

I am asking a serious question, what company by looking at the frame in the picture was supplying Shaw frames. I am not asking about other people making kits or what someone built but what Shaw used for their factory frames.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 30, 2017)

well, that shape and size tank opening is Mead (Schwinn), or Shelby as far as I've seen. 1920's to 1934
Saddle looks like Troxel, bars are tillers.
I'm leaning toward Mead as the fender supports look Mead.


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 30, 2017)

from looking at the frame, i would say excelsior.

Nick.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 30, 2017)

Nickinator said:


> from looking at the frame, i would say excelsior.
> 
> Nick.




same tank opening as Black beauty also right Nick?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 30, 2017)

Miami? https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/info-on-this-motobike.110368/


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 30, 2017)

probably has a gas cap on the other side of the tank. guessing no tank door on it. but the rear dropouts and fork stand out to me as excelsior.

Nick.



bricycle said:


> same tank opening as Black beauty also right Nick?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 30, 2017)

Excelsior Auto bike or Miami Bulldog? https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/april-28-1914-bicycling-and-motorcycle-review.54440/


----------



## bricycle (Oct 30, 2017)

http://www.cybermotorcycle.com/euro/brands/shaw.htm
http://www.bjorns-story.se/private/Teknik farfars tid/Teknik farfarmc_eng.htm (Scroll dwn to page 2)
http://www.bjorns-story.se/private/Teknik farfars tid/imgfarfarmc/20100718_999_5.JPG (DJF same ad as yours)


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 30, 2017)

the bike in the advertisement. looks like a schwinn.the fenders look like the ones in this ad.










View attachment 700638


----------



## kreika (Oct 30, 2017)

And the ad is just an artists rendition. Good luck!


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 30, 2017)

I agree with kreika the bike in the shaw ad could be anything.what shaw did was had bicycles ship to them from various manuf. and they would put their engine and tank in them.or you could order the kit and put it on your bicycle of choice.


----------



## DJF (Oct 31, 2017)

dave the wave said:


> I agree with kreika the bike in the shaw ad could be anything.what shaw did was had bicycles ship to them from various manuf. and they would put their engine and tank in them.or you could order the kit and put it on your bicycle of choice.



Fantastic responses, thank you!
I agree, however the artist was representing what at that time 1919-24 would be possibly available from the factory.
We do not plan on making a "factory" bike like some and pass it off as one, I think the fact of having this documented kit gives me the huge possibility to create something quite grand.

My goal is for the Shaw to be correct as possible, but from the point of the bike I am able to build what I like as it was a kit added to whatever the buyer had.

So now I ask what would be the fanciest, grandest or most interesting bike to use that would be 21+ frame.
I am hoping to add the front leaf spring forks, not coil, if anyone knows the makers of these as well.


----------



## sam (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## sam (Nov 9, 2017)

The ranger frames used the internal reinforcements same as Shaw advertised for their frames.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 9, 2017)

Question is, what manufacturer was closest to Galesburg Kansas? There may lie the answer. Or it could be who won the builder bid.


----------



## sam (Nov 9, 2017)

bricycle said:


> Question is, what manufacturer was closest to Galesburg Kansas? There may lie the answer. Or it could be who won the builder bid.



well Mead was originally from Kansas---but I don't think that has anything to do with it. 100s of frames were being built in Chicago as it was the rail(shipping) hub of America.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 9, 2017)

sam said:


> well Mead was originally from Kansas---but I don't think that has anything to do with it. 100s of frames were being built in Chicago as it was the rail(shipping) hub of America.



right... trucking was barley being invented in 1912 and few roads


----------



## kwoodyh (Nov 9, 2017)

bricycle said:


> right... trucking was barley being invented in 1912 and few roads




I'm leaning Chicago based, having grown up in that area Baxter Springs KS is relatively close to Galesburg and Baxter Springs was a major rail head because it was where the cattle drives ended, beef to Chicago and bikes on the return trip?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Nov 9, 2017)

The Johnson Bros (Motor Wheel) from South Bend, In. used Crowns/Great Western...also made in Indiana (La Porte) 26 miles away.


----------



## DJF (Nov 9, 2017)

I am on the trail of some information of an original factory bike, in very poor condition and it looks to be of westfield mfg. / pope origins.


----------



## kwoodyh (Nov 9, 2017)

DJF said:


> I am on the trail of some information of an original factory bike, in very poor condition and it looks to be of westfield mfg. / pope origins.




That's a train ride to Kansas for sure!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJF (Nov 9, 2017)

Well interestingly my search for the history of Shaw has taken me to England and a reseller there as well as a few other countries, that had established Shaw dealerships. This Shaw even used this fact in their advertising. So if they were apt to ship worldwide not far to think they were getting from all over as well. But I can confirm as of this typing there were at least 4 separate Shaw "factory" frames. Early single top bar, teens double bar camelback, teens round bottom, and the twenties double bar camelback with reinforcements. And each of these have a counterpart for the Belt-drive vs the CD (chain drive) for the rear to be bent a particular way.


----------

